# The driver pet peeve thread



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

It has to be done. Share your pet peeves of being a driver. This thread will be large I am sure.

Here are my top 3 pet peeves of all damn time:

1. Riders wanting me to stop to a store so they can "grab something" real quick and they don't tip me.
2. People touching stuff in my car (windows especially - I have nice tint and their oily fingers ruin it)
3. Riders who load my car up with 4 of their drunk friends and go less than 5 miles down the road and don't tip.

I am sure I'll have more and I am very sure all of your pet peeves will share that of your fellow drivers.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Dude just stop driving, seriously. It is obvious you have an entitled attitude which is something you just cannot have to do this job. 

Number 3, would you rather they drive drunk for those 5 miles, maybe take someone out along the way. That is what this service is designed for.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

UberLou said:


> Dude just stop driving, seriously. It is obvious you have an entitled attitude which is something you just cannot have to do this job.
> 
> Number 3, would you rather they drive drunk for those 5 miles, maybe take someone out along the way. That is what this service is designed for.


Wait... Uber was designed for that?

...oh.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

1. Customers not at the kerb when they summon a ride to an address that is in a *NO STANDING IN RUSH HOUR* zone.

2. Customers who use Uber Pool/Lyft Line as a cheap version of a ride that already is too cheap and threaten your rating if you accept the additional passengers.

3. Customers who wait to object to the route that you are taking until after you are committed to it instead of telling you up front the route that they like better.

Since you asked for three, this means that I must leave out passengers who assume certain things, passengers who believe the nonsense that Uber drivers make "life changing money", and passengers who think that the tip is "included" on UberX because they made a tip choice for Uber Taxi when they first signed up for Uber.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> It has to be done. Share your pet peeves of being a driver. This thread will be large I am sure.
> 
> Here are my top 3 pet peeves of all damn time:
> 
> ...


Like yours, but added to number 3. All 4 pax are 200 pounds or more and I have to floor it to move.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

The only thing that bothers me is that EVERYONE slams my doors. Like really hard. I dont understand it. Makes me cringe every time.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

1. Before I utter about the automatic door, pax uses hand.. Then they leave half open. I am forced to walk out and close the door.
2. "Accidentally" leaving trash.
3. Not answering text or call.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

1. Pin at the wrong address.
2. People not at the curb.
3. "So, how do you like driving for Uber?"
4. Personal questions.
5. Messing with my stuff. Ask before you touch anything in my car.
6. "Driver!" This is one star right away. You have my name in the app right in front of your face.
7. "Uber?" No, I'm a ****ing jumbo jet, Virgin Airlines.
8. "Who are you looking for?" - "What's your name?" - "No, who are you looking for?" You have my picture, my car make and model, my license plate. So yes, what is your name, if you try to get in my car. And if you seem sketchy, whats my name? Club and 2am bar pick-ups must have both, or their ass is not getting into my car.
9. I totally dig, that you might know a better way to your destination, but at least let me know, what it is.
10. Assuming, that I live in East Bay. I, actually, live in a condo in a nice high-rise in the city. With two! parking spots. So right after I drop your sorry drunk ass in Oaktown, I will drive back to my condo with a balcony and a view in SF. Yes, I have a ****ing view.

After three years of full time driving for Uber-SUV, I have a lot of pet-peeves.
Most of my pax, are, actually, pretty good. Mostly nice and friendly people. But when you have over eleven thousand rides, and 1 out of 10 is a bad apple, it rounds up to a lot of assholes. I have an exceptional memory, which helps a lot, because I remember names, addresses, times, faces, so I weed a lot of shit out.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> 1. Before I utter about the automatic door, pax uses hand.. Then they leave half open. I am forced to walk out and close the door.
> 2. "Accidentally" leaving trash.
> 3. Not answering text or call.


#1 rings a bell to me. I leave doors unlocked until I confirm their first name and it pisses me off when people hear me as their name and they yank on my handle. What kind of moron just walks into someone's car without acknowledging themselves?


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

"stop at this BP, I need to buy cigarettes".


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> #1 rings a bell to me. I leave doors unlocked until I confirm their first name and it pisses me off when people hear me as their name and they yank on my handle. What kind of moron just walks into someone's car without acknowledging themselves?


That's my number 8. However, I blame other drivers for that. A lot of times I hear drivers calling for pax name. Really? Are you looking to get scammed? Bob? Oh, yes, I'm Bob. Especially after hours at bars and clubs. 11th and Folsom. My ground. I, actually, live a couple of blocks from there, and partied my ass off at every bar and club around there. There are a lot of weak drivers out there, who are just begging to get ****ed, I am not one of them. Unless you know your name and my name, you are not getting in my car at 2am at the heart of the club area. Only once I picked up the wrong rider. And it was a funny situation. The rider's name matched, and the driver's name was exactly as mine. And then, a few minutes into the ride, I get a call from my rider. Same name, same everything. I told him to cancel the ride, and wrote Uber right away to make sure, that he doesn't get charged, drove my "Bob" to his home, and he tipped me a twenty, and never stopped apologizing for the screw-up. Shit happens, but we have to be on top.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

df60532 said:


> "stop at this BP, I need to buy cigarettes".


Not a big deal. If this is your biggest pet-peeve, you are in the wrong industry. By the way, when pax stop at the convenience store, they are most likely to have change for a tip. Always get a few bucks from my smokers. Sometimes they have no idea, where to stop, and, as a smoker and a drinker myself, I know the spots for last minute booze and cigarettes. Last time I saved the player's game. He picks up a girl right at the closing time. At 1:55 am on Valencia and 16th. They are all over each other, but they have just met. Like, a minute ago. We need booze. He goes, like, we'll get it next to my house. And I'm like, no, you won't. Check your watch. I know all the stops in the area, so I save his ass by getting him to the closest store at exactly 1:59. A twenty tip right there on the spot. And much love from both riders. Sometimes, I, actually, enjoy driving for Uber. That was, definitely, one of those times.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Pax that don't acknowledge you before they get in your car. The worst is when they walk up from behind in the dark and just jump in. How much effort does it take to give a quick wave ("hey, I'm your passenger") before they get in.

Scenario 1: 2:30 am. You have been waiting at the pin for 4 minutes. You have long given up on looking around for the pax. You are messing with your phone or perhaps just spacing out. All of a sudden, someone opens your back door and jumps in.

Scenario 2: 1:45 am. The pin is at a busy bar. You have positioned yourself so that you can view the people coming out of the bar. You make eye contact with everyone coming out of the bar, you have the "are you my passenger" expression on your face. Your passenger avoids your eye contact, walks by your open passenger side window and attempts to open your locked rear door. Me: "hi there, what's your name?". Pax yanks on the door again. Rinse and repeat several times.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

IckyDoody said:


> Pax that don't acknowledge you before they get in your car. The worst is when they walk up from behind in the dark and just jump in. How much effort does it take to give a quick wave ("hey, I'm your passenger") before they get in.
> 
> Scenario 1: 2:30 am. You have been waiting at the pin for 4 minutes. You have long given up on looking around for the pax. You are messing with your phone or perhaps just spacing out. All of a sudden, someone opens your back door and jumps in.
> 
> Scenario 2: 1:45 am. The pin is at a busy bar. You have positioned yourself so that you can view the people coming out of the bar. You make eye contact with everyone coming out of the bar, you have the "are you my passenger" expression on your face. Your passenger avoids your eye contact, walks by your open passenger side window and attempts to open your locked rear door. Me: "hi there, what's your name?". Pax yanks on the door again. Rinse and repeat several times.


Damn man, I share the same thing. I HATE it when they ignore your look and just walk in.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Here's mine... But these go for my personal life too, not just pax.

1. Fu&$ing door slammers... Number 1 no doubt my absolute most hated sh1t ever.
2. B1tches who chew gum/food with their mouth open so I hear Every. Friggin. Bite.
3. People who make lists on the internet.
4. People who whisper in the back seat.
5. People who like say like almost like every like other word. Like.
6. People who blow their fu$&ing nose within earshot of anyone else.
7. People who act like they know something, but don't know sh1t.
8. People who can't take a joke.
9. I hate YOU.
10. I hate everyone.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Zebonkey said:


> By the way, when pax stop at the convenience store, they are most likely to have change for a tip.


It's open mic night at the Improv.


----------



## UberIsAScam (Mar 9, 2016)

You're a fool if you still drive for FUber after all the rate cuts. But anyways, if anyone asks to make a stop, do one of two this. Tell them no, and explain that you get paid 8 cents per minute to wait for them, or drop them off, and just drive away.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> 9. I hate YOU.
> 10. I hate everyone.


You would understand, of course, that many people feel the same way about people who drive an Audi.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

1. Red solo cup carriers
2. Parents without car seats for their kids
3. Door slammers
4. Pings from bars who ask me to wait while they finish their last round
5. Idiot X drivers who take more than 4 paxs


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

1. people who sit and the back and sniffle their runny nose the whole trip.
2. people who have 50 potted plants at home depot and say they could fit
3.girls who keep farting in the car the whole trip


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank You !

Now that ... Oh never mind, now that they know which buttons to push.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

The 6 or 7 texts that I get from Uber. I will admit it's down to three or four per day these days. Breakfast lunch and dinner. I still get the inappropriate texts from time to time. There are laws say you can't send advertising during specific hours 10 p.m. to 10 a.m. so the 9 a.m. texts are illegal

The riders seem pretty fair to me.

Prescription pain medications that take 30 minutes or longer to start working

The pain was so bad I had to drive around to shift my focus from the pain to oncoming traffic. It worked.

It was just too cold and cause too much pain to walk a mile


----------



## samwisep86 (Apr 19, 2016)

People who ask for mints.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You would understand, of course, that many people feel the same way about people who drive an Audi.


I guess you didn't catch on to that whole sarcastic/jokey vibe, there.

I do not care if someone likes or hates me to be honest. If someone don't like me... I've lived my life that way for many many years, and I sleep just fine. I'm quite happy with my life, if someone wants to be negative, they can take that sh1t elsewhere. Life is too short for that nonsense.

If something I do, say or have upsets you... You're probably not meant to be within my inner circle of humans. Which is quite small diameter these days.

I always say... Don't sweat the petty things, and don't pet the sweaty things.

Also, why is everyone on this forum so hung up on what car I drive? I saw a dude with a beautiful black mercedes driving uber sunday morning. On the same day, a young fella pulled up next to me in a BMW and asked me about being a driver because he was thinking about it. We don't even have uber black here, either... Just X and XL.

You drive what you wanna drive... I'll drive this.

KTHXBYE


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Life is definitely too short you're so many things such as anger hatred stupid s***


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Here's another great rule to live by...

"If you hate someone, you're already giving them too much of yourself. Just walk away." - Henry Rollins


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> you didn't catch on to that whole sarcastic/jokey vibe, there.


I did, hence my reply. You did not, however, catch onto mine. No big deal, really.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I did, hence my reply. You did not, however, catch onto mine. No big deal, really.


That whole rant wasn't directed at you.. It was general audience.


----------



## I Hate College Brats (May 1, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> It has to be done. Share your pet peeves of being a driver. This thread will be large I am sure.
> 
> Here are my top 3 pet peeves of all damn time:
> 
> ...


 DOOR SLAMMERS!!! Had to come off the road on a busy Sat night because the repeated slams broke the power window regulator


----------



## I Hate College Brats (May 1, 2016)

Beur said:


> 1. Red solo cup carriers
> 2. Parents without car seats for their kids
> 3. Door slammers
> 4. Pings from bars who ask me to wait while they finish their last round
> 5. Idiot X drivers who take more than 4 paxs


only way I would take more than 4 is if they were small it was a rip of less than a mile and to a Stripclub that pays a 5 dollar bounty per head.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

My number one pet peeve is people who call for a cab and then aren't ready when I show up.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Either that or when you call them they say I'll be right out.........10 mins later they come out and say "can we drive fast I'm late"


----------



## Joseph Dang (Apr 28, 2016)

Phone calls at full volume with other pool passengers


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Hurry i,m late for the airport


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

I did a pick up yesterday in jersey city and the pax had aluminum crutches on a pool..I just drove past him..
are you kidding me..these hugh set of crutches 7 feel long..Stay out of jersey city..

i had another rider with a baby in his arms and his mother, grandmother and great gran mother try to take a ride..i said no way you have 5 people and left...You know who it was..


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

I drove 5 miles thru mountain windy road to some rich mansion in Palo Alto, Ca. Lady calls me to hurry up as she was gonna be late at SFO..***** wouldnt shut up....keep saying omg..omg...wher r u..

Pretty stressful driving with her yuppin on the phone. Pulled to the drive way, saw her standing looking all pissed. I made a u turn and drove away and cancelled. She called me 2x but didnt answer. She left a voicemail saying how I dare I cancelled in front her..hahaha..


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

UberLou said:


> Dude just stop driving, seriously. It is obvious you have an entitled attitude which is something you just cannot have to do this job.
> 
> Number 3, would you rather they drive drunk for those 5 miles, maybe take someone out along the way. That is what this service is designed for.


You must be one of the riders. The topic is drivers pet peeves, not riders.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

uberhernder said:


> I drove 5 miles thru mountain windy road to some rich mansion in Palo Alto, Ca. Lady calls me to hurry up as she was gonna be late at SFO..***** wouldnt shut up....keep saying omg..omg...wher r u..
> 
> Pretty stressful driving with her yuppin on the phone. Pulled to the drive way, saw her standing looking all pissed. I made a u turn and drove away and cancelled. She called me 2x but didnt answer. She left a voicemail saying how I dare I cancelled in front her..hahaha..


I must of had the same person..she left a nasty voicemail and i was laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Dude just stop driving, seriously. It is obvious you have an entitled attitude which is something you just cannot have to do this job.
> 
> Number 3, would you rather they drive drunk for those 5 miles, maybe take someone out along the way. That is what this service is designed for.


This is a Rude Rider...lol


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Also, why is everyone on this forum so hung up on what car I drive?


 It's because luxury cars should be for privileged audiences and not a vehicle for someone paying for the cheapest transportation option in the market. It's their very exclusiveness that makes them luxury (and higher end build quality). As I've said before you're really accelerating the depreciation on a luxury vehicle doing UberX. Saw some idiot in a white Range Rover last night. Hey you have money drive at the loss for all I care. If and when I buy a newish BMW you can bet no one is setting foot inside that chariot for less than $3.00/mile on Select.

Only half serious


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> It's because luxury cars should be for privileged audiences and not a vehicle for someone paying for the cheapest transportation option in the market. It's their very exclusiveness that makes them luxury (and higher end build quality). As I've said before you're really accelerating the depreciation on a luxury vehicle doing UberX. Saw some idiot in a white Range Rover last night. Hey you have money drive at the loss for all I care. If and when I buy a newish BMW you can bet no one is setting foot inside that chariot for less than $3.00/mile on Select.
> 
> Only half serious


You are absolutely right. why kill your car and loss money? makes no sense to me..


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> Here's mine... But these go for my personal life too, not just pax.
> 
> 1. Fu&$ing door slammers... Number 1 no doubt my absolute most hated sh1t ever.
> 2. B1tches who chew gum/food with their mouth open so I hear Every. Friggin. Bite.
> ...


Lol, it's like we are twins. Number 5 is my fav


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

Where to begin...

1. People who feel the need to touch every part of the window with their grimy hand grease.
2. People who scratch on the window and keep tapping tapping tapping.
3. People who are backseat direction givers and do a bad job at that.
4. People who can CLEARLY see my GPS and still tell me to turn on the road that it clearly indicates.
5. People who throw their luggage in the backseat and scratch the leather.
6. People who don't ask if they can bring their pet in the car. I had an unfortunate scenario where a person brought their cat without acknowledging it and I had to kick them out because I have cat allergies.
7. People who are noisy kissers
8. People who basically hire me to do a roundtrip so they can just make out in the backseat.
9. People who decide the underseat is a good place to store their chewed gum.
10. People who touch me trying to get my attention.
11. People who text / call me right after a request and ask me how far away I am.
12. People who say their coming right now and don't come out until after a few. By then I just drive down the road and leave them behind.
13. People who feel the need to adjust the window constantly. Up, Down, Up, Up, Down, Down... Seriously ?
14. People with BO ... Like seriously... How do you not know you smell ?
15. People who don't just slam the door, but like... SLAM the door.
16. People who had a bad run in with Lyft / Uber in the past and flip me off when I'm next to them at an intersection or just driving in general.
17. People who call me a cabbie.
18. People who ask me if I have a bag to throw up in... By then the trip is always cancelled and I tell to catch another ride.
19. People who just don't take you seriously and just di** with you and touch everything in your car.
20. Lyft Lines literally 0.3 miles down the road.

Basically I hate everyone except those people who understand what it's like to be in this type of industry. The ones who respect your car and you.


----------



## Theairsho (May 3, 2016)

PAX that have bad ass kids.


----------



## Theairsho (May 3, 2016)

I agree. Its to the point where i want to stop driving because of tht.


----------



## Theairsho (May 3, 2016)

I'm actually going to start giving PAX 1 star for that


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

I don't allow pax with kids without child seat


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

Ask to stop to get something in riteAid(always line at that time) and i missed stop by 10 feet, she got upset and said that ride is over. Ride was minimum anyway so it was all great for me, less work for same money. 

Putting fking ping, just put damn address. 

Today, ''lady'' requested uberPool, ( i rarely accept those) and I got to the address, waited 3-4 minutes, then she didn;t understand how uberPOol works and shit like that. Couldn't wait to get her out.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> *1. people who sit and the back and sniffle their runny nose the whole trip.*
> 2. people who have 50 potted plants at home depot and say they could fit
> 3.girls who keep farting in the car the whole trip


I had 2 of these.
After ride I take desinfectant sprey and clean my car, AC and man I hate that shit.
One of those sick ones took water without asking or telling thank you. (water is for pax but stil you should ask(I offer water most of the time)
And another one, was so sick, even though I had air in the car, she asked for AC because it was "too hot", I mean, I offer AC anyway, but she was so rude.


----------



## Citronbull (Feb 29, 2016)

1. People who ask for water. That's an automatic 1 star.
2. Leaving their trash in my car (someone left a used thin pad/maxi pad once..gross) 1 star
3. Being bossy with the directions even if they can see and hear my GPS running
4. This is the one I hate the most...."I'm running late, can you hurry up." I just wanna tell them, look idiot, it is not my fault you're late and I'm not breaking traffic laws for your dumb ass!!


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Citronbull said:


> 1. People who ask for water. That's an automatic 1 star.
> 2. Leaving their trash in my car (someone left a used thin pad/maxi pad once..gross) 1 star
> 3. Being bossy with the directions even if they can see and hear my GPS running
> 4. This is the one I hate the most...."I'm running late, can you hurry up." I just wanna tell them, look idiot, it is not my fault you're late and I'm not breaking traffic laws for your dumb ass!!


1.people who ask for beer. is an automatic 1 star.
2.people who leave pills or medicine on the floor..truth
3.people who ask if you have change of a $100 bill so they can tip you.
4.people who open a bag of chips and crunch then all the way home.
5.After you pass their street they tell you to make a left on the one you just passed.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Im okay with Pax that want to stop somewhere along the way, gas station, Starbucks is common especially at 8am on Sat.
-Bad parents/ bad kids (seat kickers, food/mess left behind)This is all too common. I've had 50+ old pax that didnt have car seats for his 3 daughters. ...see yaaaaa /cancel
-Cheapos, you know the ones that watch the gps/clock the whole time in rush hour traffic......

-Pax that don't tip, I keep a clean interior and I appreciate gratuity☺

-Pax that ask the same ****** bag questions like "I hear Uber/Lyft drivers make $100k a year"
"Has anyone puked in your car yet!"

-Pax that think they know the fastest route......


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

SuckA said:


> Im okay with Pax that want to stop somewhere along the way, gas station, Starbucks is common especially at 8am on Sat.
> -Bad parents/ bad kids (seat kickers, food/mess left behind)This is all too common. I've had 50+ old pax that didnt have car seats for his 3 daughters. ...see yaaaaa /cancel
> -Cheapos, you know the ones that watch the gps/clock the whole time in rush hour traffic......
> 
> ...


This is so true....


----------



## Hoodat (Apr 29, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> It has to be done. Share your pet peeves of being a driver. This thread will be large I am sure.
> 
> Here are my top 3 pet peeves of all damn time:
> 
> ...


1. They get in and first ask can you turn off the ac .


----------



## WheelsMcGee (Apr 30, 2016)

1. People who aren't ready and waiting when I arrive, especially when it takes more than 5 minutes for me to get there.

2. Having the same conversation multiple times per night because multiple PAX ask the same redundant questions.

3. People who ask personal questions and want to hear my life story.

4. People who are WASTED, I don't mind the average drunk, but the ones who are completely shit faced bug me, it's like dealing with an insane person.

5. The PAX that turned off the AC without asking.

6. Guys that want to act Alpha around their friends by ****ing with the uber driver.

7. PAX eho is smoking a cig when I arrive and expects me to wait for them to finish it before they get in, and then they are going less than five miles away. You couldn't wait to smoke for 10 minutes?

8. People who want to go through a drive through. Service is very slow at 2am. Learned my lesson on this one. If they want to stop I tell them I will drop them off there and they can get there food and request another UBER, it may or may not be me.

9. Anyone who touches me.

10. Solo riders sitting directly behind me.


----------



## JMW1072 (Apr 21, 2016)

t5contra said:


> I don't allow pax with kids without child seat


This happened to me today. 4 adults. 2 kids. Maybe 3. It was total chaos they wanted to put all the kids on their laps while I drove them to the beach. They were obviously annoyed that I wouldn't take toddlers in my car without an car seat. Who does that? It's like all common sense goes out the window so they can go to the beach and get drunk.


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> It's because luxury cars should be for privileged audiences and not a vehicle for someone paying for the cheapest transportation option in the market. It's their very exclusiveness that makes them luxury (and higher end build quality). As I've said before you're really accelerating the depreciation on a luxury vehicle doing UberX. Saw some idiot in a white Range Rover last night. Hey you have money drive at the loss for all I care. If and when I buy a newish BMW you can bet no one is setting foot inside that chariot for less than $3.00/mile on Select.
> 
> Only half serious


Select is the highest paid on all vehicles or something? Seen an Uber Tesla as I was making a pickup. He had commercial plates too..


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

The person that asks "how is uber going for you?"
Calling to ask where am I. 
Letting down the window when it is very hot or very cold.
Trying to use my back seat as a trunk.
Bad attitude.
Pool riders that believe I will miss the second rider.
Loud people.
Food/drink smugglers.
Bad body odors and not cracking a window.
Giving directions while using their phone.
Door slammers
Door slammers
Door slammers
Immature adults.
No child seat.
Attention seeker.
Yelling out the window.
Drive thru. 
Complaining over routes taken when silent.


----------



## rome919 (Apr 7, 2016)

jodie said:


> The only thing that bothers me is that EVERYONE slams my doors. Like really hard. I dont understand it. Makes me cringe every time.


Co-signed!


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Above anything else, last second cancelers. People who request a fare, then cancels at the 3-4 minute mark before the $5.00 penalty starts. It happens way more often it should and something needs to be done about it. I can tolerate the nonsensical "How's Uber?" or talking on the phone pet peeve but not this because it's undeniably frustrating.


----------



## UberMike29 (May 22, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> I guess you didn't catch on to that whole sarcastic/jokey vibe, there.
> 
> I do not care if someone likes or hates me to be honest. If someone don't like me... I've lived my life that way for many many years, and I sleep just fine. I'm quite happy with my life, if someone wants to be negative, they can take that sh1t elsewhere. Life is too short for that nonsense.
> 
> ...


Im actually rather curious about your audi. I have hears they drive like a dream. As for people criticizing your car, I wouldn't worry about them. Chances are, they drive a Toyota prius, and are jealous that you can afford to uber in an audi. I've been debating between a mercedes or an audi for my next vehicle. Also a range rover. With the RR I could possibly do uberxl. Like you, that's all we have, is uberx and xl.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

UberMike29 said:


> Im actually rather curious about your audi. I have hears they drive like a dream. As for people criticizing your car, I wouldn't worry about them. Chances are, they drive a Toyota prius, and are jealous that you can afford to uber in an audi. I've been debating between a mercedes or an audi for my next vehicle. Also a range rover. With the RR I could possibly do uberxl. Like you, that's all we have, is uberx and xl.


The tires are like 8.5 inches wide and they roll really smooth, sometimes I will not realize i'm doing 80-100 on the freeway.

The acceleration with the turbo is amazing, many think its a v6 or 8, but it's just a 2.0 four banger with a small turbo. 233 hp

Truly my most favorite car i've ever owned.

The car also does everything for you except steer and push the pedals (unless you have a manual trans like me) it turns the headlights on and off, wipers are automatic, mirrors darken if someone is high beaming you from behind, warns of cars in the blind spot, will slow if following too close in cruise control and more

Truly a driving machine.


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

UberMike29 said:


> Im actually rather curious about your audi. I have hears they drive like a dream. As for people criticizing your car, I wouldn't worry about them. Chances are, they drive a Toyota prius, and are jealous that you can afford to uber in an audi. I've been debating between a mercedes or an audi for my next vehicle. Also a range rover. With the RR I could possibly do uberxl. Like you, that's all we have, is uberx and xl.


Trust me, nobody is jealous. It's all about maximizing profit. Buying a Range Rover or Mercedes to drive for uber is just plain ignorant no matter how you justify it.


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Good thread, I was thinking about adding a similar one myself. 

Agree with you guys on pretty much ALL of these: those who leave their trash, aren't at the address listed (or more than likely, didn't check the address when they request the ride), not answering the phone when you call, canceling when you've JUST arrived at their address (!!!), people who try to bring their red cups-- which are CLEARLY alcohol-- into the car when you arrive (if I see a cup, I tell them, "whatever's in that, it has to be drank or dumped before you get in," because if you ask if it's alcohol, they're just going to deny it), taking and not finishing water bottles, etc.

I would add to that:

*Club closure pickups: you know the kind, a big noisy dance club has closed for the night, there are like 20+ people outside talking, still trying to flirt/exchange numbers, and specifically, waiting for their cars. 

9 times out of 10 in these cases when you arrive, the ENTIRE curb is already filled with taxis and OTHER rideshare cars, waiting for their own passengers (since for some reason, the club clientele NEVER seem to be ready to go, are always waiting for that one friend, and/or generally just have no problem making their rideshare wait). 

Hence, when YOU arrive, your only choice is to either parallel-wait next to ALL the other cars, slowly circle the block, or wait across the street. And even if you manage to actually get your pax on the phone to try to find them, explain the situation, and try to get to a better place to pick them up, they're usually drunk & impatient, or it hasn't dawned on them that it might help if they weren't waiting in the same place where everyone else is. 

To be fair, the same thing could happen for bar closing time pickups, but generally with the club clientele, maybe it's made worse/more inconvenient by the loud music they've been no doubt listening/dancing to deafening their ears, and making them even more difficult to deal with...


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

I would also agree that personal questions CAN be really annoying.

While it can be nice when someone asks you where you're from, what you do outside of Lyft/Uber, etc (so that you're not simply viewed as their driver) I've had occasions where people-- generally girls, and drunk, obnoxious girls at that-- would be there with their male friends, grilling me over what type of women I'm into, etc.

Not because they care, but just for their own drunken, uninhibited/impolite amusement. Kinda like waiting to see a zoo animal f**k.

"Do you like girls with big booties??" "I bet you're into black chicks, huh?" Well girls, besides the fact that I'm already in a committed relationship-- so frankly, that's kind of irrelevant-- I'm into classy, charming WOMEN, regardless of race, unlike you insufferable ho's, thank you very much.

Sure, I'll smile real big and try to do the customer service tap-dance as best as I can, but at the end of the day, what floats my boat ain't none of the passengers' business...


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Addresses where the street number is something like 1120-1140.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

jodie said:


> The only thing that bothers me is that EVERYONE slams my doors. Like really hard. I dont understand it. Makes me cringe every time.


I just rated a guy 3 stars who slammed the door upon entrance and exit.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

1) Riders who tell me their name is on the app, can't you read.

2) Anyone who works in a job/career that accepts tips as part of their pay but does not tip Uber drivers.

3) People who need to get somewhere X amount of minutes ago and expect me to become whomever the latest Indy 500 driver is.



1) Sniffly nose people who refuse my tissues but keep FRIGGIN sniffling

2) Drunks who are touchy feely

3) Farters



1) Door slammers - rate you low for this one

2) People who rate me low for talking to much or no talking at all

3) People who touch anything in my car other than what they are supposed to like radio controls, air controls, trying to reach the charger port in front when they are in the back.



1) People who yank my door open, call my name and try to jump in before I can assess who they are

2) People who are NOT ready as soon as I arrive 

3) People who don't get out as soon as we arrive if we are not having a conversation



1) People who smell like stale laundry. You know when you leave your wet clothes in a closed washing machine for over a day? Yeah that smell

2) Loud cell phone users

3) Riders who try to get 5 or more in a Sonata. Geeez


----------



## Zoplay (Jun 17, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> I just rated a guy 3 stars who slammed the door upon entrance and exit.


That 3 star was too high for him since this kind of peoples will not respect the drivers at any cost.


----------



## Massirah (May 4, 2016)

* people who can't figure out how to get into my third row seat. Because most idiots insist on forming a mosh pit outside of the car while attempting to enter, I don't bother "helping" beyond instructing them to pull the lower OF THE TWO handles to move the back seat forward. Its really simple...you PULL the F......g handle! I can no longer count all of the perplexed brodouchebag or future fatasssinglemom faces I've seen due to a skill my two year old has mastered.....


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Number one.

All these contracts every couple weeks a new contract I don't know what the hell's going on and they're changing it and I don't know what that is but in order to work I have to agree to it.

Number 2.

Dealing with their lawyers. They are bullies. They always want it wants you to sign the document that says you did nothing wrong. Keep in mind in both instances I was paid the next check is $3,000 I should get it in 10 days. I guess this one falls under Uber. It is a pet peeve. The way the company is run to start up a new project illegally blowing away everyone's rights ignoring the laws. I can't do it and get away with it they can

Number 3.

Drivers that drive the speed limit or below. Specifically when there is no traffic in front of them and it's one lane and I can't pass them. It's not that I have disrespect for the speed limit Orr safety I'm always 3 miles over the speed limit all the time. The reason is I know the timing the most of the traffic lights I come across. If I stop at the first one get my car up to 33 miles an hour or 38 miles an hour I can make it 4 miles without having to stop at a stop light

Number for.

Cars with over stickers in them window


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> I just rated a guy 3 stars who slammed the door upon entrance and exit.


I have a new one there: pax who SLAM your door ARE annoying, yes. But another recent gripe would be pax who don't close your door AT ALL. Like you pull up to the curb, they get out, and in doing so-- and maybe one of their friends too-- leave the door open, and walk away indifferently.

Happened to me once or twice. It's like even more of a F-you/inconvenience, since you have to put the car in park, and physically strain to reach across to the passenger side door-- or in the back seat-- or even undo your seatbelt and get out of the car to close those doors... so yeah, very thoughtless.


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Also, DOMESTIC ARGUMENT PICKUPS!! I'm sure some of you have dealt with this. REALLY annoying waste of time.

The primary offender in this case tends to be some late teens/20-something boy. When you arrive, you see that he's in the middle of some couple's fight with some girl his own age, who's either blocking him from leaving, or comes to your car, telling you, "he doesn't need it, Cancel it," while he tries to tell you something like, "don't listen to her, she's crazy." 

It's like, WTF?? I'm a driver, not a damned relationship counselor. Now obviously, if the shoe was on the other foot, if it was a girl trying to get away from/being blocked by a guy, that would be a bit more complicated, because you don't wanna risk leaving her & having the boyfriend potentially hurt or kill her (granted, not to use reverse-sexism, that COULD also happen to the boyfriend, but generally isn't as likely). I haven't had to deal with this with same-sex couples yet.

Anyway this happened a few months back, where the guy called the fare, and the girl came to my car telling me to Cancel it as soon as I arrived. Naturally, I was annoyed, drove off around the block & DIDN'T Cancel it, hoping to Cancel it after 5mins (so that I'd at least get SOMETHING for my time); unfortunately one of them Canceled it before that could happen. 

This happened again just the other night-- as the second pickup of a LINE, no less-- where the guy called when I was en route to pick him up, asking how long it'd take for me to reach him. I told him, wondered to myself what the big hurry was (pax calling to ask when you're getting there is another pet peeve, since it's also distracting you from the map, and if anything DELAYS your arrival), yet arrived about a minute later... to the McDonald's parking lot where he said he'd be. AND no one comes to my car. I Call him, telling him I'm there. He says OK, he'll be right there. 

Two full minutes pass, I'm within my rights to Cancel the ride and just drive off. But I apologize to the other pax (female, early 30's), and Call him again: "hey man, I gotta go, it's past 2 minutes, that's all you get for a Line." "Oh I'm here, I'm the guy in the gray T-shirt." Uh, your point is?? Sure enough though, we see that there's a early-20's jackass like 30 feet away, phone in one hand, but mainly focused on the early-20's angry girl who's yelling at and physically blocking him from leaving. 

At this point my 1st pax is annoyed, she chimes in via the speakerphone: "JUST COME TO THE CAR!" I myself am tempted to yell, "DUMP HER N' DITCH, DUDE!" But I don't, and drive off and Cancel within 20 seconds. I can't tell if he tried to Call me back afterwards to protest/complain, and it wouldn't have made a difference anyway. 

So yeah, pretty immature to Call a rideshare (or taxi) to try to leave when you're in the middle of a domestic argument and waste the driver's time, but even more so when it's a Line/Pool and other people are involved...


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Phasmatrope said:


> I have a new one there: pax who SLAM your door ARE annoying, yes. But another recent gripe would be pax who don't close your door AT ALL. Like you pull up to the curb, they get out, and in doing so-- and maybe one of their friends too-- leave the door open, and walk away indifferently.
> 
> Happened to me once or twice. It's like even more of a F-you/inconvenience, since you have to put the car in park, and physically strain to reach across to the passenger side door-- or in the back seat-- or even undo your seatbelt and get out of the car to close those doors... so yeah, very thoughtless.


I haven't had this one yet as the person realized that they had not closed the door and came back to shut it. But yeah, that is ignorant.

I had a chick hand me 2 $1 bills thinking this would help with the cleanup costs from her friend tossing up her late night happenings in my car. Ugggggggggggggh


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> It has to be done. Share your pet peeves of being a driver. This thread will be large I am sure.
> 
> Here are my top 3 pet peeves of all damn time:
> 
> ...


Hate to break this news to you, but you're the operator of an unbranded taxi. Nothing more. Nothing less. Until that sinks into your head, Uber on.

BTW, 
You can make $109,000 a year driving for Uber. The ad says so. ;-)


----------



## Just_Peachy (Jun 26, 2016)

Theairsho said:


> PAX that have bad ass kids.


I don't haul kids..no carseats, no booster seats, no shoe prints on my seats!!


----------



## Moulay (Jul 8, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> It has to be done. Share your pet peeves of being a driver. This thread will be large I am sure.
> 
> Here are my top 3 pet peeves of all damn time:
> 
> ...


For me uber , it's over !! The work pleases me , but the capability is killing the industry will undergo an unprecedented failure in the coming months .. No paid vacations , no health insurance, they charge us breakages vehicle , people do anything Anyway .. where taxis have buried their profession in decades , the VTC do in a few months !! And what arrogance of your CEO , no comment !! Sickening society where one lives Regards


----------



## Moulay (Jul 8, 2016)

Here I that I explained in my previous email, I just make the vehicle capability, and here I am without unemployment cover, without mutual, without paid holidays etc etc ...
And as it was so my nickname 4th boss as 95% of them do not declare their employees or 10 hours per week maximum. since the first day I worked at Uber, I never received a single paycheck. Some believe that one benefits from employment center and we take extra uber income.
Do you think that 41 years and father of 3 children, youth cited put people like me and others in absolute poverty. The only means of communication that we have with them is WhatsApp?
And now the new trend, that do a lot of capability is to rent vehicles to their drivers barely reported .. 70 € per driver and 12 and the pair takes over with for most of the time the copy the license (and yes a license for several vehicles) etc., and all this in illegality (hand hired to work).
How Uber can close my eyes to these issues? I have no pretensions, I never have to run out of my experience with you roll with a bottle of water and sweets Neither have nevertheless, kept a respectable score and satisfactory relationship with my clients.
It's unbearable to live with ca, ahead of the home of my children for a holiday that fell in the water. What sadness at not being able to express my feelings in a senior Uber !! What sadness at not being able to dream my children on the beach .. what a shame that another idiot like me picked the vehicle just now to understand that he will live the same certainly galley!
By reading this message, you ask yourself a question, why I do not put my account? The answer is simple, I have a small inscription on my locker number 2 which allows me to practice as a boss in this area. I also put my record Prefecture last December unanswered.
In the end is a long list of grievances with the capability of thugs, I enclose in terms of this mail a copy paste of a WhatsApp message from my former boss for car rental drivers ..
Thank you for reading, I beg you to believe the assurances of my highest consideration ..
MOULAY SIBARI


----------

